

Facebook’s gradual transformation into Google+ - tilt
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2011/09/16/facebooks-gradual-transformation-into-google/

======
rudiger
My belief is that Google's effort to take on Facebook is simply a distraction
to keep Facebook's large pool of excellent programmers from developing a
search engine that competes effectively with Google Search. Facebook is the
only company (not Microsoft) with the data, audience, talent and reach to be a
credible threat to Google's search monopoly.

------
tilt
At this point it isn't hard to image how bad were the stories about how
Facebook really started. Facebook really never innovated anything, this
demonstrates what they are really good at.

I previously stated that Facebook started to look messy with all the stuff
they were "integrating" from other services. At least G+ did some good, they
started to "integrate" good features.

------
arctangent
I think this is an excellent example of how competition ends up benefitting
consumers.

